# Friday Watch



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Supprised no one has started this yet









Anyway I`m still wearing this wonderful example of Bridlington Horology
















*RLT-17, #17/30, 17 Jewel Unitas 6498 Movement*


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Oris for me....


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Vostok K3 blue sub for me today. Replaced leather strap for oyster bracelet from my RLT15. Looks really good now


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

both of those watches guys
















BTW Jason I`ve found the leaflet that goes with that `Century Time` I`ll post it to you today


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

This for me:










Cheers, Olly


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

This today.


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

RLT17 for this Friday...


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Back to an "old" favourite this week









*Ventura v-tec Alpha*


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

This one for me today..










Like this a lot. Good size, nicely built.

The only slight issue is that its a manual winder and its got a screw down crown. Might not be such a great thing in terms of longevity









Rich


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Bring on the Vostok Europe's!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> The only slight issue is that its a manual winder and its got a screw down crown


I have the same worry with mine Rich









Great photo though


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Something about this dial


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

hakim said:


> Vostok K3 blue sub for me today. Replaced leather strap for oyster bracelet from my RLT15. Looks really good now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW. That looks like a very classy combination!

Good Choice.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

This time, it's not Jason's - it's mine


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> > The only slight issue is that its a manual winder and its got a screw down crown
> 
> 
> I have the same worry with mine Rich
> ...


I`ve also got one, great watch









Regarding the screw down crown my Silver faced Aviator also has one, I suppose it depends on how good the threads are







.

I`ve got a manual wind Vostok Amphibia from the `80`s which shows no sign of wear on the threads but they are nice and chunky, however I`ve also got a Zeno Explorer automatic that stripped its fine threads after less then a year









The problem I think with the Zeno apart from the fine thread was that you had to push the crown against a comparitively strong spring whilest trying to screw it in which is why they stripped also at that time I used to manually wind up all my watches everyday which didn`t help







.

Since coming back from repair its a lot better, the spring isn`t so strong and I`m a lot more careful







.

I`don`t feel its such a problem with the Poljots which have a weaker spring and do have a wider tube and hopefully therefore thicker threads, but I`m stiil very careful









Actually this is one area where maybe the floppy unsprung winders on the Vostoks is a better idea


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice Ventura Rich









Roy about time you showed yours off again,its been a while


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve just realised its 13th today maybe I should wear this







......

*RLT-13 Special, 25 Jewel ETA 2824-2 Auto Movement*


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Got this one on today - 192g of lovely Seiko chunkiness


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Great dial pic Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Supprised no one has started this yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 at 07.28 your suprised!!!

I was getting breakfast at that time of the morning









RLT special 11 o&w qtz, must give it a name I can't keep calling it that.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

WROLT 11Q?

WORLT 11Q?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:



> [
> 
> at 07.28 your suprised!!!
> 
> ...


Breakfast at 7.28







my father used to say the days half over by then


















AlexR said:


> WROLT 11Q?
> 
> WORLT 11Q?
> 
> ...


Call it _`WALT`_ for short


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

The "7" on brown Morellato.

john


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice combo that John.Looks great


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Nice Ventura Rich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go on then.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Call it _`WALT`_ for short
> 
> 
> 
> ...










mine are all girls!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Swapped to this just now....


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## pda4live (May 6, 2005)

This one for me,










Since received it last week


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Swapped to this just now....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like 007's defected! Or maybe the watch was a gift from Agent XXX?

Nice watch Jason


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Swapped to this just now....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that the one made with missile casings ... or something.

john


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

A very quick pic of what came in the post for me this morning and is now on my wrist. I will post more on Japanese watch forum in due course - Seiko 6105-8119 manufactured May 1972 -


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

abraxas said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Swapped to this just now....
> ...


Yes. Allegedly the titanium is sourced from de-commissioned Soviet SS-18 (Satan) ICBM's. There's another version called the SS-20 based on the SS-20 (Sabre) theatre-based missile. Or so I've read


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

BM today


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Looks like 007's defected












Do you know I diddnt realise the irony till you mentioned it!!







We all know what Bond wore but anyone know what his enemies wore?


----------



## monstermash (Apr 13, 2005)

help its stuck ! it won't come off !!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The one on the right.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This today


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

jasonm said:


> > Looks like 007's defected
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well









Donovan Grant in Russia from love,wore a gold GP moonphase,and a battered old silver watch.

Hugo Drax wore a Patek in Moonnraker.

Giuseppe Pettachi the pilot who stole the bomber in Thunderball,wore a Solid gold Rolex Oyster perpetual.

All this is from the books not the films







I read a lot


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

pg tips said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Call it _`WALT`_ for short
> ...


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










No problem


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Call it _`WALT`_ for short
> ...


And you`ve been _removing_ their covers









Does your wife know about this


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Wearing the 19 today.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That is coool Ron


----------



## NKD (Feb 21, 2005)

Same thing i wear every day


----------



## davec (Dec 25, 2004)

Going with the Tudor Sub for Friday the 13th.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

davec said:


> Going with the Tudor Sub for Friday the 13th.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like these Tuder Subs
















One of the few _`expensive`_ watches I might consider buying


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Like those hands better than the Merc ones ....Dont like Cyclopsi though


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> The one on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I`ve just checked your post for last fridays `Election Result` watch, you wore the same one, whats the matter with the other one







gone off it have you Stan


----------



## davec (Dec 25, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> davec said:
> 
> 
> > Going with the Tudor Sub for Friday the 13th.
> ...


Thanks Mach, the older Tudor subs are much nicer than the newfangled Hydronaut in my opinion. Worth picking up, I've seen prices inch up a bit the last few years.

BTW, I don't own many expensive watches, the watch I wear the most is my Seiko Skx007.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Like those hands better than the Merc ones ....Dont like Cyclopsi though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strangely I normally prefer watches undated (although I`ve got loads with them







) but for some reason I don`t mind them so much with a cyclops


----------



## davec (Dec 25, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Like those hands better than the Merc ones ....Dont like Cyclopsi though
> ...


Don't mind the cyclops at all, they really work and I'm blind as a bat without me specs.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

davec said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


Same here


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

ollyming said:


> This for me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one Olly; that's one of my favourite Tutima's









I have been wearing a Seamaster GMT all week, just got back and changed into the Doxa Divingstar


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

This:










Thinking of changing over to the Samurai later, but can't decide...


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

This old thing


















Now on one of Roy's rubber oysters. Looks very 70's/Calypso-ish.

Also, a Tissot Seastar 1000 on the right. No photos yet, sorry mates.


----------



## davec (Dec 25, 2004)

Dave E said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a beast of a Zeno, looks great.


----------



## nineoneone (Apr 28, 2005)

been wearing panerai chrono 44mm on special order grey lizard strap to compliment sub dials.

just taken a photo of it but don't know how to put it on with this post. can anybody help??????

cheers


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi 911, you need a photo host or web space.

This link should help you out, though photo host can be unpredictable and unreliable (the free ones).

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=4706

Do you have any web space? That's the best option, you can then link to your photos in your posts quite easily.


----------



## nineoneone (Apr 28, 2005)

Stan said:


> Hi 911, you need a photo host or web space.
> 
> This link should help you out, though photo host can be unpredictable and unreliable (the free ones).
> 
> ...


Many thanks Stan,

I think I'll try that over the weekend when i've got more time.

thanks again nineoneone

(Javid)


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

My pleasure Javid.









If you are struggling just ask one of the mods or admin for help, we should be able to guide you.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> My pleasure Javid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very true I`ve found them to be very helpful even when sometimes ( in the early days of course







) I could sometimes







be incomprehensible


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Aqua Terra today.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> Aqua Terra today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paul you can`t just casually mention that your wearing a cool watch like the Aqua Terra without actually posting a photo


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It seems he did Mac, even though he has a nice, new (quality) camera.

Get your arse in gear Crowley.









Pictures now!

Please.


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Aqua Terra today.
> ...


I think he means AquaTimer ...









john


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Over to Paul Crowley then?









Go for it dude, you have the tools.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Ok - back in a bit.


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Nalu said:


> This old thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want one...


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Ok - back in a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go - couple of quick snaps.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Aqua Terra today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just noticed that.

Can't believe I got it wrong


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice pics Paul and a very nice watch too.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> Nice pics Paul and a very nice watch too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thank you


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Get that camera used Paul, it's a nice bit of kit.









Don't let it sit in the box, it deserves to be used.


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> abraxas said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


I donâ€™t how true it is (but Iâ€™ve been told) that at some point (over the last 10-15 years) most of the cheap Ti in the West came from de-commissioned Soviet subs. Before that TI was expensive but the Russian Ti knocked the price down.

Do you remember when Ti was expensive?

john


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Interesting! Yes, Ti watches certainly appear to command less of a price premium than they used to.


----------

